# Buried Alive Coffin Illumination



## haunter-x (Sep 12, 2007)

Well I have been reading this board off and on since last halloween and like many people I was inspired by Zombie-F's buried alive coffin with the green interior illumination. Needless to say mine is half complete.

I know many people were thinking of how to do this with LEDs to cut down on power consumption and heat while not sacrificing overall illumination. Well I think I found a solution, I just got myself this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270163680458&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=017 It can be wired to 120VAC, I'll post pics once I get it and get it wired up.

Search eBay for "led traffic", that will get you a lot of results; I know there are more on there and someone is selling a red and green one.

And for those that are thinking of building themselves coffins, etc my advice is to go get a miter saw. You can get a nice Craftsman one for under $100. Trying to do some of the cuts with with a circular saw sucks.

Love everyone's work!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Nice, I'd like to see pics when it's done so definitely post them!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi there Haunter,

That LED light looks to be nice and bright. When you get it set up, I'd love to hear how well it works.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice find! Thanks for posting that link & welcome to the site!


----------



## haunter-x (Sep 12, 2007)

I received my shipping confirmation today so if all goes right I should have it this weekend to test out.

More tips for those who are thinking of building a burried alive coffin. Definitly get 1x4 boards. I ended up with cedar fence boards that are only .5" thick. I think that the extra .25" that you would get from a "normal" 1x4 would make things go a lot easier. And the cedar fence boards are all pretty warped and that makes a big difference if you are trying to get the boards to lay tightly against each other.

The fact that I haven't really built anything since HS shop might be why I am longing for that extra .25" on the boards. heh


----------



## haunter-x (Sep 12, 2007)

*UPDATE*

Well I received my traffic light on Sat. and I am just about finished with the coffin construction. I have provided a link to a flickr photo stream to show all the images. First off, this thing is huge..12" in diameter! It does put out a lot of light. I am still trying to determine if having it shine down from the top or up from the bottom provides the effect I want. Granted hanging this thing in there might also determine which way I go. I think I am also going to paint the underside of the lid white to help with light reflectivity inside.

Ok the quick nuts and bolts of wiring it up. I received it with 2 wires sticking out the back of the case, i did temp wire up to make sure it worked and it did. The more permanent/weather proof solution involved screwing an outdoor metal junction box to the back of the light casing. I used the included foam "gasket" to seal it but I am going to put a nice bead of silicone around it as well.

I can try to get more pictures if there are angles that people want or close ups of this thing.


----------



## haunter-x (Sep 12, 2007)

as I can't edit a post here is the url to the photostream


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

That LED light is INSANE! What a find. Nice work, love your coffin - did you use the plans for the $20 coffin I saw here?


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Holy cow, that thing is massive! I love it.


----------



## haunter-x (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the positive review, I'm pretty impressed how it came together. I am still going to spend some time on that cross with my rotary tool to get it where I want it.

The inspiration was from Zombie-F's version of this coffin but the plans are from www.ourhaunt.com

You can see the plans here http://www.shallowvalley.com/buriedaliveplansprint.html

and some pics of their build here http://www.shallowvalley.com/buriedalive.html

Adding in lighting is what can make this a more expensive project. I think I spent about $30 for just the basic coffin pieces.


----------



## haunter-x (Sep 12, 2007)

I would be happy to provide the name of the seller I got this light from. The shipping was fast and the price reasonable. I believe he has one still listed. PM me if anyone is interested.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Great Job on that! The lighting effect really makes that creepy!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Looks TOOOOTALLY awesome! 
Fog it up!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I really like the light idea. Does it have to be plugges in or can it run off a battery?


----------



## haunter-x (Sep 12, 2007)

As it is, it requires 110VAC to light it up. Someone with electronics experience might be able to reverse engineer it to take a battery.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

How about it folks? is it possible?


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Of course it possible, they are already converting AC to DC, you just need to get rid of the circuit that is doing the conversion and have enough DC voltage to power all the LEDs


----------

